# "Eco packaging"



## DeeAnna (May 19, 2013)

An interesting source for biodegradable paper lip balm tubes and jars: http://orgess.com/ecopackaging.html

And here is an etsy product using the lip balm tube: http://www.etsy.com/listing/63865341/rosewood-lip-embellishment-in-eco


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 19, 2013)

too cool!


----------



## Forsenuf (May 24, 2013)

I just emailed them for wholesale info- I'll report back when I have more information.


----------



## Forsenuf (May 25, 2013)

It turns out this is the same packaging we've seen  on the forum before, from this website:

http://www.eco-vision.com/packages.html

So they're .90 each, and for an order of over 2000 units you can have custom printing for the same price.  The orgess.com website is a good example of the custom printing though- much nicer than the generic leaf print!


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (May 27, 2013)

Our Eco-Kraft boxes are biodegradable and fully recyclable. The have no laminates or glues and simply fold together. I've been using them as a mould, and then as a box, that way they always fit. You can see photos of them in the Berlin Phil thread in General Chat. They are strong and built to last.

We sell three sizes in the US, and more in the UK, and they are already wholesale priced. But there's a discount for forum members. Just use "soapersarecleanerthanregularpeople" at checkout.


----------



## bodhi (May 27, 2013)

Very nice.  I might have to give those a try.  The paper push up tubes... I dont like them.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 27, 2013)

They are an option for the "natural" crowd.


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (May 27, 2013)

DeeAnna said:


> They are an option for the "natural" crowd.



Actually we have 11 colours and several sizes, and many of our clients put soap and other beauty products in them for sale as a gift.


----------

